# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  REAL/FAKE Check: LetroGenLabs (LGL) Test

## the_wolf

Is there really a company called LetroGenLabs (LGL) that makes cypionate testosterone ?

I did a google for them and found nothing.

I need a real/fake check on this stuff.

----------


## Dave321

I have heard of GenPro, could this be correlated???

----------


## the_wolf

This has LGL in big letter on the side of the bottle and says LetroGenLabs in small print at the bottom.

I can't find anything online about LetroGenLabs.

----------


## Hunter2k

LGL is great stuff. But LetroGenLabs is a new brand, so you won´t find any information in the web. But it works great. I tested Cypionate and I realized that it´s not so painful like many other brands. You can use it. It´s really good stuff.
Btw all LGL vials are 10% overdosed, so you get real good stuff for your money.
Here is a list of LGL products (available in 5 and 10ml vials):

Nandrolone Decanoate 200mg/ml
Testoterone Propionate 100mg/ml
Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml
Trenbolone Acetate 100mg/ml
Drostenolone Propionate (Masterone) 100mg/ml
Boldenone Undecylenate (Equipoise ) 250mg/ml

----------


## G777

Hunter2K is correct. LGL is a new company that has really started coming into the States early this year 2005. I have had several tested and all over tested around 10%. I have attached some pics. Anabolics 2005 has a few pics of LGL products. 

Sorry for the poor quality pics.

----------


## 2packabs

good stuff

----------


## GREENMACHINE

I wouldn't go near them.

----------


## dlugo ny

> Is there really a company called LetroGenLabs (LGL) that makes cypionate testosterone ?
> 
> I did a google for them and found nothing.
> 
> I need a real/fake check on this stuff.


I bought sust 250 and on the label it says not for human use. Must be given by a vet. It also has a picture of a bulldog on the front. The manufacturer is CROWN LABS from Norwich. UK. Is this real or fake. If it is real, will it harm me being that it is for animals.

----------

